# simulacion de pic



## naxox (Ene 22, 2006)

hola


nesesito el nombre de un programa que simule un pic para poder cargarle .hex y saber como correra en el mismo pic

saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 23, 2006)

Te recomiendo el gpsim, el cual lo descargas de esta pagina:

http://www.dattalo.com/gnupic/gpsim.html

O el simupic:

http://www.simupic.com/

Saludos.


----------



## eca (Mar 5, 2006)

has probado el proteus se q es muy bueno haber si lo consigues en la red


----------



## Electrolítico (Mar 7, 2006)

Saludos!

Yo utilizo el PROTEUS en su versión 6.7 (como pasa el tiempo....  ) y la verdad es
que va de maravilla. Allí disponemos de una amplificadora variedad de librerías, entre las cuales
están los micros y, de una manera muy sencilla le puedes implementar tu fichero en hexadecimal y....... a funcionar!

También te recomiendo el PIC-TRAINER. Grabador directo de la CPU a tu entrenador (aunque la verdad es que algo lento).

Espero que esto te haya servido.


----------



## Pazos75 (May 5, 2006)

Hola, yo tambien utilizo el Proteus, la version 6.5, y va muy bien en todo salvo que cuando hago un diseño con pic, al compilar el fichero x.asm, primero me da un error de "SUbsistema MS_DOS de 16 Bits, NTVDM ha encontrado....... controlador no valido..." le doy a omitir y me pone lo siguiente " Processing x.ASM...
MPASM x.ASM /q
DOS Error: File not found.  (0000:0161)                                         
Extracting debug data from x.LST...
x.LST not found.
Build FAILED with 1 error(s).

He probado cambiando el compilador, pero siempre da el mismo error de x.lst not found

Sabeis que puede ser???

Muchas gracias


----------

